# Private car reg plates nz



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

Have seen that private car plates are very cheap here. Are there rules like England that a certain reg could make it appear to be newer so not allowed?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi

I haven't heard/read of any such rules; recently there was an article in news about personalised plates but the focus was on the rude/offensive ones, found it here - *Rudest personalised plates revealed* - surprised they let some of those get through.

I had a motorcycling acquaintance who was thrilled to get his personalised plate, especially as he thought someone else would already have bought it. He was a little disappointed when I pointed out his poor spelling ability - he'd paid for PYSCHO not the PSYCHO he'd intended. A psycho indeed.

Plenty for sale on TradeMe - 1566 when I looked, also Plates Resale


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

walshdon said:


> Have seen that private car plates are very cheap here. Are there rules like England that a certain reg could make it appear to be newer so not allowed?


Hi,
As far as I know there isn't any rule like the UK.
NZ reg's don't bear any meaning to age of vehicle like the UK and as such you can have a personalised plate say anything so long as its unique and within the minimum and maximum number of digits and not offensive etc etc.
Seen some cool ones in Wellington. Me and the wife had personalised ones back in the UK and may be tempted again.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure they're so cheap - we've just got one for our business and it was from $839. See Personalised Plates New Zealand

And there is a way of getting a rough idea about the age of cars registered from new. The normal plate is made up of 3 characters & 3 numbers. And the regos are allocated in a sequential order. So GAP999 will be allocated before GAQ001. We're currently up in the GG range. Cars starting with 'C' are around 2005. Before the 'A's the number plate was 2 characters & 4 digits, again allocated in sequential order. 

Unfortunately it doesn't take into account new registrations on old and imported cars, so use it as a guide and not a definite.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Not sure they're so cheap - we've just got one for our business and it was from $839. See Personalised Plates New Zealand
> 
> And there is a way of getting a rough idea about the age of cars registered from new. The normal plate is made up of 3 characters & 3 numbers. And the regos are allocated in a sequential order. So GAP999 will be allocated before GAQ001. We're currently up in the GG range. Cars starting with 'C' are around 2005. Before the 'A's the number plate was 2 characters & 4 digits, again allocated in sequential order.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't take into account new registrations on old and imported cars, so use it as a guide and not a definite.


Yeah doesn't work with mine. First 2 letters GGK on a 2006 Scooby and the wife's is FJA on a 2010 Mitsi.
Really don't think there is any pattern or system to id a cars age ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

I have just used the site Topcat mentioned, we thought as it has to be Registered we would get
a number plate to our liking.

Loads of choice on the web site.


----------



## Weta (Feb 11, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> NZ reg's don't bear any meaning to age of vehicle like the UK .


Of course they do!

The letter doesn't change every year but just go through the alphabet on a continual cycle until exhausted all options and then moves on to the next. My car was registered in 2005 and begins with a C, they're now upto the Gs

If you can pick a point, it's not hard to work it out the age within a year or two, take a good look at the newest cars on the road just now and they'll likely begin with a GL. Notwithstanding the fact that old imports get new plates, which does add to confuse the senses somewhat.

Sorry didn't read all thread and realise I repeated what someone already said. Oops


----------



## Weta (Feb 11, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Yeah doesn't work with mine. First 2 letters GGK on a 2006 Scooby and the wife's is FJA on a 2010 Mitsi.
> Really don't think there is any pattern or system to id a cars age ?


FJ would fit with usual numbering for 2010 and I assume the Scooby is a fairly recent import.

Vehicle registration plates of New Zealand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## welshjohn369 (Apr 12, 2012)

I had my vehicle plated with WALES2 in 2003 and it was about $500 then. I have had another car re-registered it was NASTY7 but got proper plates and it begins with a 'G' although it is a 1992 RX7!


----------

